# Toru Takemitsu From Me Flows What You Call Time, similar works please!



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all,
I hope you are doing well. I have checked out a few works by Takemitsu but nothing really grabbed me until I heard his longer form work From Me Flows What You Call Time which blew me away. I love the shimmering percussion and wanted to ask if anyone can recommend anything else he has done similar to this specific work? He has quite a number of pieces so I thought I would ask to see if he did anything similar I may enjoy. Also any other works by other composers with a similar vibe would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's my favourite piece from one of my favourite composers. I'd recommend to try November Steps, a double concerto for shakuhachi and biwa.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A bit more upbeat but this. Messiaen was a huge influence on Takemitsu






This is also very percussive


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> It's my favourite piece from one of my favourite composers. I'd recommend to try November Steps, a double concerto for shakuhachi and biwa.


Thanks very much I will check it out!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> A bit more upbeat but this. Messiaen was a huge influence on Takemitsu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic thanks so much!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

You may like the piece, "Earth Dances" by Harrison Birtwistle.

It is a bit more 'thorny' than the Takemitsu piece, but it also features some great use of percussion.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Another piece that may fit what you are looking for, is Augusta Read Thomas's, "EOS: Goddess of the Dawn".

In interviews, she has stated that Takemitsu is one of her favorite composers.

Not only is this an excellent piece of music, but it is on the Reference Recordings label, who are known for the quality of their recordings. This one has a huge, deep soundstage , with excellent image specificity within that soundstage.

This piece is broken into 7 parts on YouTube. Here are the 1st 2.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

And while I am mentioning the above recording, it also contains another piece by Andrew Norman called "Switch, for solo percussion and orchestra", which also might be of interest.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have quite a few Takemitsu CDs but these are some favorites you might enjoy?

The Decca album, November Steps
How Slow The Wind on BIS
Chamber Music CD on Naxos with Robert Aitken on flute

Or maybe this?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

FPwtc said:


> Hi all,
> I hope you are doing well. I have checked out a few works by Takemitsu but nothing really grabbed me until I heard his longer form work From Me Flows What You Call Time which blew me away. I love the shimmering percussion and wanted to ask if anyone can recommend anything else he has done similar to this specific work? He has quite a number of pieces so I thought I would ask to see if he did anything similar I may enjoy. Also any other works by other composers with a similar vibe would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Debussy Peleas.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Takemitsu: "A Flock Descends into the Pantagonal Garden":





Maybe you should try some Rautavaara: "Cantus Arcticus" and the 7th symphony ("Angel of Light"):


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the amazing suggestions everyone!!


----------

